# Yo I have a problem



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

A classic good vs. evil sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Kylar (Nov 8, 2011)

Do I want to change myself? Not without a really good reason. Isn't changing yourself so lightly a little unhealthy?

Be patient! :tongue: Okay I replied sheesh! lol



Vox said:


> (You mean you don't think you can effect change in yourself, right?) Not with that attitude! :angry:
> 
> *looks above* Hey, that's not a response! Answer my questions? Please? :happy:
> 
> ...


----------



## Vox (Mar 16, 2012)

Kylar said:


> Well umm...
> 
> By tastes I meant all those things. I don't know what your tastes and likes are so I didn't want to say anything specific I just assume they probably are different then mine.


True, but...I don't see that having a huge impact on anything.



> Do I think people are not wonderful or awful? (opposite of wonderful) Do I think people lack complexity?
> 
> I don't think so, I like how most people are so unpredictable. I truly enjoy meeting new people. My job is to sell cutlery I wouldn't be good at it if I didn't like meeting people.
> 
> ...


When I say people are "wonderful", I include "spirit". :wink: They might seem unmotivated or concerned with all these trivial things on the surface, but I don't think that's the case most of the time. Of course, I might just see everything through rose-coloured lenses. I won't refuse that possibility.

(Is that related to what you meant?)

Edit: Ack, you keep making new posts while I'm typing ones up! :frustrating:



> Do I want to change myself? Not without a really good reason. Isn't changing yourself so lightly a little unhealthy?


I'd say that believing you can change yourself on a whim is "unhealthy" and doesn't actually mean _changing_ yourself. Like any "change" that would come about would be superficial.


----------



## Kylar (Nov 8, 2011)

Fair enough spirit=wonderful that's not too much of a stretch. lol :laughing:

Why do you think people have so much spirit? Maybe you could give a small maybe hypothetical example?


----------



## Kylar (Nov 8, 2011)

I think tastes have an impact because you may like talking about certain things with people that I don't and I may like talking about certain things with people that you don't or we might both like talking to different people entirely or enjoy different activities or whatever. If that's true it would explain our different views.



Vox said:


> True, but...I don't see that having a huge impact on anything.
> 
> 
> When I say people are "wonderful", I include "spirit". :wink: They might seem unmotivated or concerned with all these trivial things on the surface, but I don't think that's the case most of the time. Of course, I might just see everything through rose-coloured lenses. I won't refuse that possibility.
> ...


----------



## Kylar (Nov 8, 2011)

:laughing: lol okay wise guy i might just do that. 



Souled In said:


> No doubt
> 
> I might mention that according to the principles of learning, how we feel tomorrow depends on who we are tomorrow, not who we are or what we know today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vox (Mar 16, 2012)

Kylar said:


> Fair enough spirit=wonderful that's not too much of a stretch. lol :laughing:
> 
> Why do you think people have so much spirit? Maybe you could give a small maybe hypothetical example?


Nonono, they don't _equal _each other. When I use "wonderful" to describe people, I mean it in a sort of...oh, never mind, let's not get hung up on the words.

Before I go any further, I think we should clarify what "spirit" means. The word is rather vague to me, so I default to a meaning similar to that of "motivation" or "drive".

(And actually, I feel like this is going a bit offtrack, so continue in PM?)


----------



## Kylar (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh good grief umm... spirit hmm... How do I?...

Really motivation or drive works actually. Someone who knows what to do and acts on it. Even if they aren't %100 sure about it. I meet people who either are too serious and never do what the think is right because they think it's silly or hard. There are also people who aren't serious enough and don't follow through with a good idea when their enthusiasm dies a bit. This isn't entirely what I mean but I think it works well enough for now.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Vox said:


> (And actually, I feel like this is going a bit offtrack, so continue in PM?)


Slick :wink:


----------



## Kylar (Nov 8, 2011)

Sure, not a problemroud:


----------



## Kylar (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm going to call it a night.


----------



## Vox (Mar 16, 2012)

Crono91 said:


> Slick :wink:


What? I mean it.  It's turning more into a debate than like...advice or whatnot.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Vox said:


> What? I mean it.  It's turning more into a debate than like...advice or whatnot.


Haha I was just playing roud:


----------

